# UK return from Tenneriffe



## Captain2 (Feb 22, 2008)

As I am in my 80's my memory is not as good as it should be.
I would like some help if possible.
Myself and fellow cadet contacted dysentery in Port Said in 1951 and paid of for a hospital visit in Teneriffe.
I was first home as Alex Band had piles as well.
I cannot for the life of me remember the passenger ship that took me back to the UK can anyone give me any help. The passengers were great as I was housed in the hospital for the voyage being flat broke they did a collecting to enable me to buy a few goodies on the voyage.


----------



## jmcg (Apr 20, 2008)

At the time in question there were a lot of UK passenger liner companies including BI, Shaw Savill, P&O Cunard to name but a few.

Location (Port Said) indicates a possible BI, Shaw Savill or P&O liner.

There may be others of course.

BW

J(Gleam)(Gleam)


----------

